# Corea del Nord: Ok ad attacco nucleare contro USA



## Stanis La Rochelle (3 Aprile 2013)

Letto un secondo fa. 
L'esercito coreano ha ricevuto il via libera per l'uso del nucleare contro gli Usa. 



> Agenzia di stato coreana: "Sì ad attacco nucleare contro Usa"


----------



## Blu71 (3 Aprile 2013)

Questi sono dei folli.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (3 Aprile 2013)

Spero sia una farsa perché altrimenti la cosa è grave a dir poco, ci scappano un botto di morti


----------



## Blu71 (3 Aprile 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Spero sia una farsa perché altrimenti la cosa è grave a dir poco, ci scappano un botto di morti



Temo che la Corea del Nord non stia scherzando.


----------



## smallball (3 Aprile 2013)

sono pazzi rischiano di essere rasi al suolo in un attimo


----------



## Doctore (3 Aprile 2013)

Nemmeno il padre di questo ragazzino ditttatore era cosi pazzo.


----------



## Blu71 (3 Aprile 2013)

smallball ha scritto:


> sono pazzi rischiano di essere rasi al suolo in un attimo



.....sono pericolosissimi, al loro fianco potrebbe intervenire la Cina e sarebbe una catastrofe mondiale.


----------



## Miro (3 Aprile 2013)

Pff, i missilotti nord coreani potrebbero arrivare al massimo a Guam, ma nelle previsioni più ottimistiche...di certo il territorio americano di per sè non è minacciato.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Blu71 ha scritto:


> .....sono pericolosissimi, al loro fianco potrebbe intervenire la Cina e sarebbe una catastrofe mondiale.



NO, la Cina non ha nessun interesse a farsi tirare in mezzo; anzi, di certo una guerra nucleare a pochi chilometri dai propri confini di sicuro non gli fa piacere.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (3 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> .....sono pericolosissimi, al loro fianco potrebbe intervenire la Cina e sarebbe una catastrofe mondiale.



La Cina non credo abbia proprio interesse per ora, gli USA sono ancora fonte di entrate economiche ingenti.


----------



## Blu71 (3 Aprile 2013)

Miro ha scritto:


> Pff, i missilotti nord coreani potrebbero arrivare al massimo a Guam, ma nelle previsioni più ottimistiche...di certo il territorio americano di per sè non è minacciato.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...





Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> La Cina non credo abbia proprio interesse per ora, gli USA sono ancora fonte di entrate economiche ingenti.



Speriamo, in caso contrario sarebbe la fine.


----------



## Arsozzenal (3 Aprile 2013)

Ma li facessero saltare per aria


----------



## admin (3 Aprile 2013)

Sono completamente impazziti


----------



## admin (3 Aprile 2013)

Mosca dichiara:"Situazione esplosiva"


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Aprile 2013)

letto anch'io...ma se per caso fanno un attacco nucleare agli USA quali sarebbero le conseguenze?


----------



## Miro (3 Aprile 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> letto anch'io...ma se per caso fanno un attacco nucleare agli USA quali sarebbero le conseguenze?



Non ci arriveranno mai agli USA  l'unica conseguenza è che verrebbero asfaltati.


----------



## admin (3 Aprile 2013)

Attaccheranno le basi Usa in oriente. Quando c'arrivano in America...


----------



## Doctore (3 Aprile 2013)

attaccare una base usa in oriente e' come attaccare una qualsiasi citta americana...prevedo una risposta violenta e sopratutto il rischio di un nuovo vietnam/afghanista/iraq.


----------



## jaws (3 Aprile 2013)

La Corea del Sud farebbe meglio a spostarsi


----------



## Ale (3 Aprile 2013)

se l'obiettivo e' veramente attaccare le basi americane in oriente sono proprio delle capre.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Aprile 2013)

Quando uno è pazzo come questo coreano, può fare di tutto.

Ipotizzando che poi gli USA rispondano polverizzandoli in pochi secondi, è impossibile prevedere le conseguenze e le reazioni di altri Stati.
Ci vuole un attimo a fare degenerare la situazione in uno scenario apocalittico.


----------



## #Dodo90# (3 Aprile 2013)

La Cina negli ultimi anni si è molto aperta al mondo e si sta avvicinando lentamente al capitalismo occidentale. Non penso proprio che abbia interesse a schierarsi al fianco di un paesino che attacca col nucleare gli Stati Uniti (che non mi risulta abbiano fatto qualcosa ai coreani). 

Parliamoci chiaro, la Corea del Nord si sta condannando da sola. Se mai decidesse di attaccare, si troverebbe contro praticamente tutte le superpotenze.


----------



## Hammer (3 Aprile 2013)

Chiedo scusa per la mia ignoranza, ma il motivo vero di questa follia qual è? È dovuta a un generale pazzo o c'è qualcosa sotto?


----------



## Arsozzenal (3 Aprile 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Quando uno è pazzo come questo coreano, può fare di tutto.
> 
> Ipotizzando che poi gli USA rispondano polverizzandoli in pochi secondi, è impossibile prevedere le conseguenze e le reazioni di altri Stati.
> Ci vuole un attimo a fare degenerare la situazione in uno scenario apocalittico.



Ma che li polverizzino in fretta!!e se la cina si intromette,che polverizzino pure loro..


----------



## Hell Krusty (3 Aprile 2013)

Cina e Russia non credo che abbiano interesse a schierarsi con la Corea del Nord... Non sono così sicuro sull'Iran invece...


----------



## Blu71 (3 Aprile 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> Ma che li polverizzino in fretta!!e se la cina si intromette,che polverizzino pure loro..



....calma, è bene che la Cina ne rimanga fuori.


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Aprile 2013)

Sono dei folli sti coreani.


----------



## Arsozzenal (3 Aprile 2013)

Ecco meglio se si mette di mezzo l'iran!!prendiamo due piccioni con una fava


----------



## Miro (3 Aprile 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Quando uno è pazzo come questo coreano, può fare di tutto.
> 
> Ipotizzando che poi gli USA rispondano polverizzandoli in pochi secondi, è impossibile prevedere le conseguenze e le reazioni di altri Stati.
> Ci vuole un attimo a fare degenerare la situazione in uno scenario apocalittico.





Hammer ha scritto:


> Chiedo scusa per la mia ignoranza, ma il motivo vero di questa follia qual è? È dovuta a un generale pazzo o c'è qualcosa sotto?



Kim-Jong-Un non ha il carisma del padre e non sa tenere a bada i generali dell'esercito, di fatto la Corea del Nord dopo la morte di Kim-Jong-Il è diventata un'oligarchia militare...Kim-Jong-Un aveva anche cercato di calmare le acque o quantomeno aprire alla pace, ma è stato sovrastato.



#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> La Cina negli ultimi anni si è molto aperta al mondo e si sta avvicinando lentamente al capitalismo occidentale. Non penso proprio che abbia interesse a schierarsi al fianco di un paesino che attacca col nucleare gli Stati Uniti (*che non mi risulta abbiano fatto qualcosa ai coreani*).
> 
> Parliamoci chiaro, la Corea del Nord si sta condannando da sola. Se mai decidesse di attaccare, si troverebbe contro praticamente tutte le superpotenze.



Beh qualcosina negli anni '50 gliel'hanno fatto  senza l'intervento degli Stati Uniti nel '50 a questa ora ci sarebbe una sola Corea.
E per inciso, sia i Coreani del Sud che del Nord vorrebbero l'unificazione, il problema è che la vogliono con metodi opposti


----------



## Kurt91 (3 Aprile 2013)

O sono scemi forte oppure stanno giocando a chi ce l'ha più lungo. Ma anche nella seconda ipotesi non si rendono comunque conto a chi starebbero facendo la guerra.


----------



## ildemone85 (3 Aprile 2013)

pieno sostegno alla corea, sperando intervenga anche l'iran, è giunta l'ora di cancellare gli usa, il vero cancro del pianeta terra.


----------



## chicagousait (3 Aprile 2013)

Sto nano impotente vuol convincere il mondo che lui è uno tosto. Se solo l'America volesse nn esisterebbe più la Corea del Nord


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Aprile 2013)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> pieno sostegno alla corea, sperando intervenga anche l'iran, è giunta l'ora di cancellare gli usa, il vero cancro del pianeta terra.



Si,facciamo che vincano i regimi totalitari,stati dove la parola "democrazia" è sconosciuta ai più e dove non hanno manco l'accesso ad internet(Korea)....


----------



## Blu71 (3 Aprile 2013)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> pieno sostegno alla corea, sperando intervenga anche l'iran, è giunta l'ora di cancellare gli usa, il vero cancro del pianeta terra.



Pieno sostegno ad una dittatura spietata?


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Aprile 2013)

Hanno autorizzato il lancio delle testate nucleari! Questi sono pazzi.


----------



## Arsozzenal (3 Aprile 2013)

Ma speriamo che sparsca sia la corea che l'iran


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Aprile 2013)

speriamo che Cina e Russia ne stanno fuori...anche l'Iran
ormai mi sembrano condannati i Nord Coreani


----------



## Blu71 (3 Aprile 2013)

Nel 2013 ci sono questi ...

Vedi l'allegato 443


----------



## admin (3 Aprile 2013)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> pieno sostegno alla corea, sperando intervenga anche l'iran, è giunta l'ora di cancellare gli usa, il vero cancro del pianeta terra.



Poi andiamo tutti a zappare la terra dalla mattina alla sera


----------



## Blu71 (3 Aprile 2013)

La Cina condanna tutte le ''azioni e le parole provocatorie” che minacciano “la pace e la stabilità"

Il Fatto Quotidiano


----------



## admin (3 Aprile 2013)

Di questi musi gialli, soprattutto i cinesi, non è che mi fidi granchè.

Sono degli esseri "strani"...


----------



## #Dodo90# (3 Aprile 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> speriamo che Cina e Russia ne stanno fuori...anche l'Iran
> ormai mi sembrano condannati i Nord Coreani



Iran e Corea insieme fanno ridere. Possono pure colpire gli Usa con un paio di bombe atomiche, ma poi se ne troverebbero una 20ina addosso 

Sinceramente, ripeto, non vedo perchè Cina e Russia (che hanno criticato apertamente la Corea per le esercitazioni dei mesi scorsa) dovrebbero schierarsi contro gli Usa, che dovrebbero subire questo eventuale attacco...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Aprile 2013)

prima o poi ci sarà uno scontro USA e gran parte dell'Europa vs Cina, Russia, Iran


----------



## #Dodo90# (3 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La Cina condanna tutte le ''azioni e le parole provocatorie” che minacciano “la pace e la stabilità"
> 
> Il Fatto Quotidiano



Quello che dico io. La Cina ha sempre duramente condannato le minacce e le azioni dei Coreani negli ultimi anni, non penso che si metteranno a difendere questi 4 sfigati.


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Aprile 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Di questi musi gialli, soprattutto i cinesi, non è che mi fidi granchè.
> 
> Sono degli esseri "strani"...



Sono ambigui,sono amletici e poi parliamoci chiaro,sono tutti uguali.


----------



## Blu71 (3 Aprile 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> prima o poi ci sarà uno scontro USA e gran parte dell'Europa vs Cina, Russia, Iran



...se ci fosse uno scontro globale sarebbe la fine per tutti e questo lo sanno anche Cina e Russia, perciò ne dubito.


----------



## Kurt91 (3 Aprile 2013)

Meno male che ho la Svizzera ad un'ora e mezza di strada


----------



## Miro (3 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La Cina condanna tutte le ''azioni e le parole provocatorie” che minacciano “la pace e la stabilità"
> 
> Il Fatto Quotidiano



Il Washington Times riporta pure che la Cina sta portando le truppe al confine, figurarsi  USA, Cina, Russia...faranno di tutto per bloccare sul nascere un attacco nucleare.


----------



## Snake (3 Aprile 2013)

Se la Corea del nord sparisse dalla cartina geografica verrebbe fatto un favore all'umanità, sto invasato di Kim Jong-un mi fa paura

- - - Updated - - -

Se la Corea del nord sparisse dalla cartina geografica verrebbe fatto un favore all'umanità, sto invasato di Kim Jong-un mi fa paura


----------



## Blu71 (3 Aprile 2013)

Miro ha scritto:


> Il Washington Times riporta pure che la Cina sta portando le truppe al confine, figurarsi  USA, Cina, Russia...faranno di tutto per bloccare sul nascere un attacco nucleare.



Forse è tempo di porre fine alla dittatura in Nord Corea.....


----------



## admin (3 Aprile 2013)

A breve parla Obama


----------



## Ale (3 Aprile 2013)

è solo un bimbominkia sto kim jong


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Aprile 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> A breve parla Obama


Fonte?


----------



## Arsozzenal (3 Aprile 2013)

penso comunque che cercheranno di fare di tutto perchè non accada nulla


----------



## juventino (3 Aprile 2013)

E fu così che la Corea del Nord ci salutò.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Admin ha scritto:


> Di questi musi gialli, soprattutto i cinesi, non è che mi fidi granchè.
> 
> Sono degli esseri "strani"...



Saranno strani, ambigui e quel che vi pare, ma tutt'altro che stupidi.


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Aprile 2013)

Speriamo che gli Ammmergani li cancellino in fretta dal mappamondo,non ho voglia di passare mesi con l'ansia di un'imminente guerra nucleare.


----------



## Miro (4 Aprile 2013)

Ecco il fantastico arsenale della Nord Corea 







Altro che Guam...li ho sovrastimati, i loro petardi a malapena arriverebbero in Giappone.


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Aprile 2013)

Miro ha scritto:


> Ecco il fantastico arsenale della Nord Corea
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non penso che i dati reali siano di dominio pubblico. Comunque sia, fossero così impotenti gli USA non avrebbero avuto motivo di installare un sistema difensivo a Guam.


----------



## Miro (4 Aprile 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Non penso che i dati reali siano di dominio pubblico. Comunque sia, fossero così impotenti gli USA non avrebbero avuto motivo di installare un sistema difensivo a Guam.



Che significa, gli USA hanno sistemi difensivi anche in Europa (ci sono pure un bel pò di atomiche in Italia), eppure la guerra fredda è finita da un pezzo  è ovvio che se devono attaccare la Nord Corea mica partono da casa loro  sfrutteranno le basi che hanno già a Guam e in Giappone.


----------



## Ale (4 Aprile 2013)

un telefonatina di Putin, e sto bimbetto scappa a Panama secondo me


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Aprile 2013)

Miro ha scritto:


> Che significa, gli USA hanno sistemi difensivi anche in Europa (ci sono pure un paio di atomiche in Italia), eppure la guerra fredda è finita da un pezzo  è ovvio che se devono attaccare la Nord Corea mica partono da casa loro  sfrutteranno le basi che hanno già a Guam e in Giappone.



Un conto è sfruttare le basi, un conto è installare in fretta e furia un sistema anti-missilistico.


----------



## Miro (4 Aprile 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Un conto è sfruttare le basi, un conto è installare in fretta e furia un sistema anti-missilistico.



Il sistema anti-missilistico ce l'hanno già installato da diverso tempo (sempre per via della guerra fredda), non è che sono corsi all'armamento per via della Nord Corea.


----------



## iceman. (4 Aprile 2013)

Leggevo ora che hanno una gittata di circa 400/500 km, rotfl.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Aprile 2013)

Escludo una guerra mondiale, perché questa implicherebbe l'intervento della Cina al fianco della Korea del Nord e non vedo perché i cinesi debbano compromettersi con una guerra. La loro conquista sta andando avanti, da un punto di vista economico. Lo stato di Pyongyang è rimasto nel medioevo, da questo punto di vista, nonostante non mi stiano simpatici gli Americani, spero che gli USA li spazzino via e liberino il popolo nordcoreano.


----------



## juventino (4 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Escludo una guerra mondiale, perché questa implicherebbe l'intervento della Cina al fianco della Korea del Nord e non vedo perché i cinesi debbano compromettersi con una guerra. La loro conquista sta andando avanti, da un punto di vista economico. Lo stato di Pyongyang è rimasto nel medioevo, da questo punto di vista, nonostante non mi stiano simpatici gli Americani, spero che gli USA li spazzino via e liberino il popolo nordcoreano.



Concordo. Il metodo dell'invasione americana è brutto, ma considerando le condizioni di Pyongyang è assolutamente il male minore per far uscire il popolo nordcoreano da una situazione ben peggiore.


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Aprile 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> un telefonatina di Putin, e sto bimbetto scappa a Panama secondo me



Allora non conosci quei pazzoidi.Preferirebbero essere impalati con un trave spessa 1 m che scappare e perdere l'onore.


----------



## Ale (4 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Allora non conosci quei pazzoidi.Preferirebbero essere impalati con un trave spessa 1 m che scappare e perdere l'onore.



a giudicare dall'armamento in loro possesso, posso tranquillamente affermare che la minaccia è inconsistente tendente all'infondata. armi a bassissimo raggio..finira tutto a tarallucci e vino.


----------



## cris (4 Aprile 2013)

credo sia tutta una barzelletta, per far vedere che la corea del nord vale qualcosa. 
Figuriamoci che realmente vogliono attaccare gli USA, verrebbero spazzati via dalla faccia della terra in un battito di ciglia


----------



## Butcher (4 Aprile 2013)

Ma perché non sono nato qualche decennio prima?


----------



## Underhill84 (4 Aprile 2013)




----------



## Kurt91 (5 Aprile 2013)

*La Corea del Nord avrebbe spostato due missili a media gittata sulla costa orientale pronta a colpire la base americana di Guam.*


----------



## juventino (5 Aprile 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> *La Corea del Nord avrebbe spostato due missili a media gittata sulla costa orientale pronta a colpire la base americana di Guam.*



Questi sono pazzi, sono pazzi!
Io resto convinto che non si rendono conto del fatto che verranno spazzati via.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Aprile 2013)

Non vedo l'ora che vengano cancellati dalla cartina geografica.


----------



## Canonista (5 Aprile 2013)

...e fu così che la Corea del Nord affondò come il Titanic...


----------



## Ale (5 Aprile 2013)

saranno stelle filanti per il prossimo compleanno del Capoccia


----------



## Miro (5 Aprile 2013)

Il motivo per cui la Nord Corea sta alzando i toni risiede nel fatto che gli Americani stanno temporeggiando, sostanzialmente perchè Obama non è un guerrafondaio e vorrebbe tentare fino all'ultimo la strada della diplomazia...ma se la Corea continua a tirare la corda prima o poi si spezza; paradossalmente se ci fosse stato Bush a quest'ora ci sarebbero i McDonald in piazza a Pyongyang 

C'è anche l'ipotesi che sia tutto un bluff della Nord Corea per ricevere gli aiuti internazionali come faceva Kim-Jong-Il, ma nemmeno lui si spinse fino a minacciare gli Stati Uniti...chissà che gli passa in testa a quel pazzoide.


----------



## Z A Z A' (5 Aprile 2013)

Miro ha scritto:


> C'è anche l'ipotesi che sia tutto un bluff della Nord Corea per ricevere gli aiuti internazionali come faceva Kim-Jong-Il, ma nemmeno lui si spinse fino a minacciare gli Stati Uniti...*chissà che gli passa in testa a quel pazzoide*.



Nulla,presumo.Dopotutto sto cicciobello è cresciuto nello sfarzo delle scuole private svizzere,di guerra e dittatura cosa vuoi che ne sappia?Probabilmente è solo una marionetta nelle mani dei suoi generali.


----------



## Canonista (5 Aprile 2013)




----------



## Miro (5 Aprile 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Nulla,presumo.Dopotutto sto cicciobello è cresciuto nello sfarzo delle scuole private svizzere,di guerra e dittatura cosa vuoi che ne sappia?Probabilmente è solo una marionetta nelle mani dei suoi generali.



O è pure possibile che stia facendo questo teatrino per dimostrarsi forte agli occhi dei generali, perchè come ho già detto gli alti gradi dell'esercito non lo vedono come il degno erede del padre.


----------



## Z A Z A' (5 Aprile 2013)

Miro ha scritto:


> O è pure possibile che stia facendo questo teatrino per dimostrarsi forte agli occhi dei generali, perchè come ho già detto gli alti gradi dell'esercito non lo vedono come il degno erede del padre.



Può essere 
In tal caso però non credo che andrebbe fino in fondo.Come detto è,almeno sulla carta,educato,quindi dovrebbe rendersi conto che verrebbero spazzati via in pochi millisecondi.


----------



## Doctore (5 Aprile 2013)

il problema non e' annientare l'esercito nord koreano ma il dopo.


----------



## Blu71 (7 Aprile 2013)

Corea Nord: Kim ordina piu' pezzi di artiglieria
Tv Pyongyang, 'Per attacco rapido preventivo con scoppio guerra'

Ansa


----------



## iceman. (7 Aprile 2013)

Questo sta fuso.


----------



## tamba84 (7 Aprile 2013)

per mè non lo farà


----------



## Miro (9 Aprile 2013)

Intanto il Giappone sta schierando i Patriot per intercettare i missili, e Kim-Jong-Un consiglia alle ambasciate straniere di evacuare Pyongyang e la Sud Corea...pazzi.


----------



## juventino (10 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Corea Nord: Kim ordina piu' pezzi di artiglieria
> Tv Pyongyang, '*Per attacco rapido preventivo con scoppio guerra*'
> 
> Ansa



Se lo fanno sul serio non sono folli, di più.


----------



## Andrea89 (10 Aprile 2013)

Folli.


----------



## Blu71 (11 Aprile 2013)

Corea del Sud e Usa alzano l'allerta
E Pyongyang minaccia: attacchi al Giappone
«Minaccia vitale»: Seul e Washington portano l'allerta 
al livello 2. Frontiera chiusa tra Nord Corea e Cina

Corriere della Sera


----------



## Canonista (11 Aprile 2013)

Boom.


----------



## Andrea89 (11 Aprile 2013)

Pazzi, ma dove credono di andare?
Son buoni finché si limitano a fare la voce grossa...


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Aprile 2013)

Questo è un folle..


----------

